

Translate Legal writing into English - applist1
http://bottomlineproject.org/

======
ColinWright
From the web page:

    
    
        If you want to be the first one to know
        when this becomes reality, subscribe:
    

Translation:

    
    
        This doesn't exist, may never exist, and
        by giving us your email you allow us to
        send you anything we like.

